

Ask HN: What do you think the future holds for TextMate? - kine


======
kine
I know it's newly open sourced but there have been two build releases in the
last two days and it seems that it's being pretty actively developed.

Given the maven nature of its users (including myself), I can see TextMate
being developed actively and productively into the foreseeable future

------
27182818284
There are different types of open sourcing.

This is the dead-man-walking open sourcing. Give it to the community like
Google Wave or whatever because it is dead and you might as well donate to
science.

~~~
kine
I understand. That's a shame though.

